# My Ultra Pseudo - Will It Work ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The Ultra Pseudo

Made thus up today to see if it works, if anyone has done it let me know 

This is made up of two sections, an independent loop and a single attached to that loop..

In my example I have loop that has a constrictor knot tied around the eye of this sling. The single is attached in the same fashion as the pouch but it is fastened around the loop with a constrictor knot. The section that is attached to the single will have a small tube protector if this idea works .

This way of making a pseudo greatly stops sliding of the knot between the looped section and the single section and should help with longevity but longevity is dependent on the percentage of stretch for the single. I'm thinking the loop should be no longer than one third total length but I think about 1/4 length is about right for a combo of speed and longevity. In my case between 1.5" to 1.75" long. I'm hoping this gives me between 7%+ more velocity .... that is a lot !!!!

I'm taking this out later today to see if it works and if I can get a good increase in speed ?

Here are a couple of pics of the way the tubes are attached



















wll


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice looking Rig! Interested in your results.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Drove to my regular location as Tweaker Bell was not there ;- )

I TRIED to shoot, ya TRIED ... the wind actually blew me over as I was trying to shoot.

I did manage a few (about 10) shots and I was shooting great. I do THINK it is a little faster than my single tubes, as I was shooting in what is probably the 30 yard area and the 1/4" steel were flying fast and straight ----- but without a chrono there is no way to really know, maybe tomorrow the wind won't be as bad and I can bring out the chronograph ........ ;- ) I think this may be promising ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Get out of work and quickly drive to my shooting area ----- Tweaker Bell is not there.

I set up the chrono and shoot my Ultra Pseudo set up with 1636's and 1/4" steel.

Last time with singles on a day that was in the same temp range I was shooting 266 fps, now 266 fps with singles is pretty darn good.

So I load up the sling and let one fly --- no way, is my chrono broken -- I got to try that again -- what -- and again what ? So I give it another shot, right to my anchor point and at full draw let er rip ---- OMGosh, I'm ecstatic ------ ya, you guessed it, four shots over 300 fps... 301, 301, 304, 305 fps. I shoot three more because I thought I was hallucinating (flashbacks from the '60's), I shoot two duplicates at 305 fps and one at 306 fps !!! This is a 23% increase in velocity compared to single tubes, a 39 fps increase !!! -- That is FANTASTIC !

305 fps shooting 1/4" steel balls is over 5 times the energy of a Daisy Red Rider BB gun. When you watch the ball fly as compared to a single, you can see the ball is faster, but you really can't tell how much ... at 20 ish yards flat is flat and a few inches that the extra speed gives you you can't really tell till you are shooing at the 25 - 30 ish yard ranges and you can see the smaller drop compared to the single ...the ball coming out of the single is no slouch by any stretch of the imagination. The pouch I'm using is 48mm long, 15mm wide BTW !

For a small piece of steel, this little sucker will wack 'um. Not only the speed but the relatively ease of pulling back ---- but it does come to a wall as I'm shooting about 525+% elongation factor --- there is no free ride.

Well if you ask me, this works and works very well and it is worth the extra time to make them. I might add I was shooting spot on at longer ranges because it is so flat shooting.

The only thing I would do a bit differently is to have a small cuff on the looped tube where the single attaches to help with wear.

If I shoot a bunch and this holds up, like I said I'll be very, very happy and this could be my go to set up for "Small Ball" @#endofstory.  Am I Woke, lol, lol, lol, lol.

The pic below is how she sat after her workout today ;- )










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are a couple pics of the loop tie. The first one is before it is pulled tight, the second is completed and pulled tight on both sides. The constrictor knot at the back of the tie is just to keep the tag from being free and is not pulled tight like I normally pull a constrictor knot.

The stats on this particular tie are 1 7/8" for the loop and 4" for the single or 5.7/8" OAL. It is a little shorter than I wanted for my draw of 32.5" by about 1/4" but since this is the first trail I'll live with it. My elongation factor on this set up is 553% and that is over what I wanted, but I'm not going to rip this set up apart.

I hope to go out and chrono the 1/4" and 5/16" steel today if it is not windy ---- we will see if it is better or worse than yesterday ?



















wll


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Very cool! Giving me some ideas!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I Go out again to test the new loop knot configuration, the draw is about 1/2" to short and I really couldn't get to the bottom of my earlobe anchor point comfortably ... but how did it do you say ?

Well the 1/4" were flying a bit faster than yesterday in the 308-310 fps range  

And the 5/16" steel, they were not as fast as I hoped for, but I may have been overly enthusiastic .... My five shots were 269, 274, 276, 279, 275 fps.. so I'm shooting in the 275 fps range , not to shabby. Yes they are very, very fast for a fairly light pulling set up and the do hit darn hard for a "Small Ball"

After a little rest I went out and shot some more 1/4" ..... these suckers aren't waiting on anything, they are with the program, they are moving extremely quickly. So far I'm very happy with this rig, no slipping and very, very little finger slap that I have noticed and very little rebound or recoil.

The lack of rebound or recoil may be in part to two different harmonic entities on the same tube and having them cancel each other out when shot, I don't know. One section has two strands and one section has one and the two side elastic have less pull length so it MAY come to rest faster than the single strand knocking out the singles natural frequency ------ Or the loop may stop and offer a cushion for the single so it doesn't have the bounce as when it is attached to a nonelastic fixture, Just theories, could be totally wrong ;- )

I'm going to shoot it a bit the rest of the week to see if it holds up or falls apart. If it holds up all week long through the weekend and I don't see any rips, tears or significant wear, I'll know I have a winner. I'm hoping I have a winner 

This Ultra Pseudo thing is just not limited to tubes, try it with flats, it may be an incredible performance booster, I don't know. Also try using a bit stiffer tube or ? for the loop section .. again it could be fantastic. my goal was more speed then a single, yet close to a looped. and NO SLIPPAGE and NO SHORT TUBE LIFE SPAN.

If I can't get a reasonable amount of shots out of tubes (200-300 shots doesn't cut it, I want around the 500+ area. I know the single tube life will be shorter than looped or singles because of the extra stress put on that single tube). I also realize the 550% elongation factor is to much and I want it around 510-525% ish.

I may go to an area where I used to see Starlings this weekend and see just what this setup can do if I can be so lucky 

Here is a pic of her after a hard days work !










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Did a few chrono test but the wind was so bad I had to stop, shots were 309 to 312fps with four shots.

I then went out and shot a bit into open dark areas of the old barn ... man alive these 1/4" sure fly fast as heck ... I'm loving this.

I hope tomorrow there is a lot less wind, but I have a super busy day at work so we will see what we see.

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey wll because your green small loop is tecnically a double, and the way you make those pseudo tubes with two pieces. instead of going up to 1745 as a complete set up for 5/16, to break the 300fps do you think it would be worth trying single 1745 attached to the green 1636 it wood be very interesting. it could be very very good.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

All kinds of combos for sure but 1636 is faster with light ammo than 1745, although 1745 will throw heavier ammo better.. I think a real screamer would by looped maybe 1636/2040's and flats. Flats are easy to pull back and would be attached to an elastic looped tube base. It could be a screamer ?

If this experiment works out I will use 1842's in a Ultra Pseudo configuration and hope for 265ish+ with 3/8" steel if possible

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

yer saunders flatbands have a taper, have you seen slingshooting.com have got a new flat band cutter template that has steps in it.wonder if anyone has used it yet.it would work well for what it is.


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

I have a question for the pseudo set up. Will a 2 segment tube be faster than a 1 segment tube, or will they behave the same way?

What i was thinking about.
2 Segments: Make a loop and, like you did and attatch a independent tube to that loop gives it 2 segments. they will retract independent of one another.
1 segment: Take a longer single tube, thread it thru the forks, fold i back down and attatch it to the same tube.

I`ll post a pic from my phone to show what i mean.








/uba


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

im no tube expert ubamajuba,but going by that drawing i think accuracy would be a big problem. if you look at a saunders flat band they are about the same width pouch and fork end, but are thinner in the middle like 2 bananas put together with the four ends facing away from each other side by side .so i wonder if a loop at the forks and pouch end ,single straight in the middle either be very good or not.you just gave me an idea mate


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ubamajuba said:


> I have a question for the pseudo set up. Will a 2 segment tube be faster than a 1 segment tube, or will they behave the same way?
> 
> What i was thinking about.
> 2 Segments: Make a loop and, like you did and attatch a independent tube to that loop gives it 2 segments. they will retract independent of one another.
> ...


That is very interesting, I don't know the answer ? I'm assuming it would probably be the same as total looped length is total looped length, but I don't know.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a Ultra Pseudo set up using 1842 looped and single. It is active length is slightly longer so now so I can get to my full draw length. It feels pretty easy to pull back but that doesn't mean much for speed as we all know.

I do really hope for some good velocity as this could be a great Pigeon set up if speed is good. Like I said last night I would love in the 265fps area but that may be to enthusiastic, In reality a 250fps area is probably where it will be. I'm not a real fan of making these as I class it in the same area as making flats, hence the real reason I don't use flats often.

Now if these hold up and I get good velocity, then this will be my go to for flat shooting 3/8" steel.

I got to work at 3:40 this am so I could do this and answer all my business emails, today is going to be a long one as I have our machinist coming in late to program parts. It may be a late day for me or one of my guys may stay later so I can get out and %$#& around with slingshots (one of the advantages of being a boss ) :- )










wll


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

wll said:


> Here is a Ultra Pseudo set up using 1842 looped and single. It is active length is slightly longer so now so I can get to my full draw length. It feels pretty easy to pull back but that doesn't mean much for speed as we all know.
> 
> I do really hope for some good velocity as this could be a great Pigeon set up if speed is good. Like I said last night I would love in the 265fps area but that may be to enthusiastic, In reality a 250fps area is probably where it will be. I'm not a real fan of making these as I class it in the same area as making flats, hence the real reason I don't use flats often.
> 
> ...


I try to tell my self cutting flats is part of the sport, Then find myself making repairs all the time. But it is worth it to me, just so much faster then my surgical tub prosthetic limb days. them days a 1/4 ich shot, 180 FPS a marble, 180 a lead ball 180, a arrow 180.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

wonder who discovered theraband for slingshots wll and was it a spear fisherman who decided tubes would be good on a slingshot.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I managed to sneak out to a desert area close by:

The 3/8" steel were all around the ~250fps area for 4 shots, 246,252,251,248 fps = 249.25 fps

I shot a few 5/16" steel and they were averaging ~285ish fps, 284,283,287 fps = 284.66 fps

The draw is a shade to long so I will shorten it up, keeping the same draw length, so speed should be a tad higher.

These are nice and reasonably easy to pull back... looks like a winner boys ;- )

wll


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

I think i have some 1842 from dankung from my last order. Im gonna test this setups on 9mm steel.
/uba


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ubamajuba said:


> I think i have some 1842 from dankung from my last order. Im gonna test this setups on 9mm steel.
> /uba


I'm looking forward to your input on this, my set up is pretty much 2 inches+ loop and ~4 inches single for about 6.125" if you can measure that close.

My draw of 32.5" is pretty much at the wall if I set up the elastic well. I do shoot with a very small push toward the target, not a flip, but a bit of a push to keep things moving towards the target..For the draw weight of this set up it shoots pretty hard, it is much easier to pull back then looped 1842's for sure !!!

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

geez wish i had a 32.5 inch draw instead of my 27inch draw short arms need heavier bands or tubes to even look at those figures.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

robbo said:


> geez wish i had a 32.5 inch draw instead of my 27inch draw short arms need heavier bands or tubes to even look at those figures.


You can gain some draw length using an extended fork slingshot such as a shuttle craft.


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Sudo made 1842 premium amber from dankung. Total length is 17cm, loops 5cm and single 12cm. Pouch is chinese Micro fiber 4.5xmx1.2cm. Now I need to get home to test. Looks like another warm and sunny day. My single are a bit longer than yours. So i might pull a wee bit longer. Im wondering how this gonna pull.  







/uba


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome thanks for sharing. I have to try this!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome thanks for sharing. I have to try this!


I still have a pseudo-set you mailed to me a year ago or so. It was a flatband-to-looped tub set. Still no failures and my favorite go-to for clay balls. UKprelude makes some tube within a tube sets. I opened up one set and it appeared to be a split tube with a tube. I didn't even asked how he did that.
Anyway. I am just starting to practice tying up my own psuedo tube sets and have been puzzling over the tube2tube attachment. I had gone with two contrictor knots and a collar over that after Alred E.M. posted a how-to collar thread. It seems to me that much mass along the line of the bandset is something I would want to avoid? I mean, I wouldn't tie a knot along the length of a flatband but maybe that isn't a proper analogy?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Numbers:
8mm
88.8m/s ~291fps
92.3m/s ~302fps
91.1m/s ~298fps
88.4m/s ~290fps

9mm
83.4m/s ~273fps
87.0m/s ~285fps
85.2m/s ~280fps
86.6m/s ~284fps
87.0m/s ~285fps

Do to longer bands i pulled this to 98cm~38.5" 25c outside.

Didnt like it. Slaped me on the fingers and to hard to hold @wall. Shooting for speed not accuracy.

/uba


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ubamajuba said:


> Numbers:
> 8mm
> 88.8m/s ~291fps
> 92.3m/s ~302fps
> ...


You are getting some serious speed at a 38" draw .. wow Ya, the slap is probably because its way over powered for the ammo.

Thank you for the report ;- )

wll


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Np, im gonna have to try 2040 now 
/uba


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Made a fast psudo, single tube tied back on it self, dankung 2040 premium amber. When i bought it it was a winter tube, as my others. 15cm/6"this time, 5cm/2" of them looped. Draw around 88cm/34-35" around 580% strech.

Only got of 3 8mm steel before the neighbour came out looking.

Results:
83.4m/s ~ 273fps
89.6m/s ~ 294fps
85.6m/s ~ 280fps

This was more my kind of tube. Easy to Draw and hold at wall. More silent and No slaps 
/uba


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ubamajuba said:


> Made a fast psudo, single tube tied back on it self, dankung 2040 premium amber. When i bought it it was a winter tube, as my others. 15cm/6"this time, 5cm/2" of them looped. Draw around 88cm/34-35" around 580% strech.
> 
> Only got of 3 8mm steel before the neighbour came out looking.
> 
> ...


Sweet, wish I could shoot today, But I'm driving around and delivering parts for a special job ... Yes, even the boss has to work sometimes ;- )

wll


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome thanks for sharing. I have to try this!
> ...


Oh wow that's awesome Mo that those are still alive! I'm glad you like em brotha. I enjoy that set up alot.

I don't recall Alfred EM'S pseudo setup. Do you have a link for it?

How do you like the setup you made in your picture? It looks good to me.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Covert5 said:
> ...


Alfred make a CUFF tool that he posted the How-To in the Slingshot Modification's department. On that set in the photo I was getting slippage with just one knot, now okay with two, and now a cuff on top of that.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My draw is 32.5" and I won't get the blazing speeds that @Ubamajuba gets, but I think I'll set up a Ultra Pseudo set up with 2040's tomorrow. I don't know if they are as inherently as fast as 1636's, but they may toss 5/16" steel a bit better. I should have a bit lighter day tomorrow if the building doesn't burn down or I come down with Covid -19, so I may be able to shoot. I hope the gods are kind and we don't have crazy winds. ;- )

I would like to be able to tie this set up faster then I am now. That is about the only thing so far I'm not to wild about.

As for my draw length, I cut 4ea 5.5" pieces of tube. Two of them are a loop that when set up is very close to or at 2" long. The singles are cut a little long so I can tune them when attaching the pouch. This will give me a 1-2 ratio of loop to single (if I'm figuring that correct,~ 2" for the loop and ~4" for single).

I'll set this up on a luck ring or one of my Mini Cheapos tomorrow. I'll take one of the slings that has a single on it I think and turn it in to a Ultra Pseudo ;; ).

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

does anyone no what an extreme taper with flatbands is, i just got 250 shots which is great for me from a set tapered 23x11mm for my proper actice band length. the band was cut 23x9.5mm overall, i just started using wrap around cuffs i made with theraband yellow and they work great.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I put a Ultra Pseudo (UP) set on a Luck Ring that had a single 1745 on it. As mentioned, if something unforeseen happens or they find Hillery Clinton's "lost" emails I'll be out chronographing this set up. This is as my 1842 set up for 3/8" steel just a bit over 6" so I'm at the 530ish% elongation factor. These 2040 I'm hoping a send bullets for the 1/4" and the 5/16" steel as well. I would love them to send 5/16" above the 285fps mark that the UP with 1842's sent the 5/16".










wll


----------



## Matador (Jun 16, 2020)

Has any of you noticed any diffence in speed between the green and natural tubes. My naturals are not lasting well in the tropics and wonder if coloured would do better but don't want to loose performance. 
My setup looks very similar with 1745 and shooting 9.5mm 3/8 steel.
Stu


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Matador said:


> Has any of you noticed any diffence in speed between the green and natural tubes. My naturals are not lasting well in the tropics and wonder if coloured would do better but don't want to loose performance.
> My setup looks very similar with 1745 and shooting 9.5mm 3/8 steel.
> Stu


Stu, I wish I could say for sure, but what I do notice is the colored tubes (no matter what color it seems) pull differently than the amber. I can use less active length with amber as it tends to stretch more then colored before coming to a wall. Most all my colored tubing will pull and then fairly quickly come to a wall, where amber tends to (in my experience) have more give, if that makes sense !

As far as the colored lasting longer, I do believe they have an added anti UV element molded in. The elastic manufactures in China are really putting the pedal to the metal as far as better slingshot elastic. It seems faster and better low temp resistance than before for sure. I'm sure along with this is better UV blockage.

As a side note to this, I do notice that amber is (and I use the word is as in my experience) be more sensitive to tearing than colored .... maybe the additives they use help in the structural integrity of the elastic. I just had that today when making a tube set, one little touch and you can get a blemish, much more than black as an example.

****

All you other guys that are reading this, please chime in as I would love to hear your experience with this matter ?

wll


----------



## Matador (Jun 16, 2020)

Newbie here. I'm using a setup very similar to this with 1745 natural tubes (GM&BW) I'm in the tropics and wondering if anyone can tell me if the coloured(green) tubes might give me longer than 3 days /300 shots and what difference in performance I might expect. Im Shooting 9.5mm 3/8" steel and love the power of this setup but making new sets every couple of days.


----------



## Matador (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks for your answer Will. Think I'll get some coloured on order for a try. Sorry about the repeated post.
Stu


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Matador said:


> Newbie here. I'm using a setup very similar to this with 1745 natural tubes (GM&BW) I'm in the tropics and wondering if anyone can tell me if the coloured(green) tubes might give me longer than 3 days /300 shots and what difference in performance I might expect. Im Shooting 9.5mm 3/8" steel and love the power of this setup but making new sets every couple of days.


Matador, just for fun can you send some clear pics of your sling and the attachment point ??? I want to see.

wll


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome thanks for sharing. I have to try this!
> ...


Hey Mo, any chance you could post a pic of the other side of this frame? I just bought those knurled nuts and want to see what you are using. I got brass 10-32 slotted machine screws, but may pick up some stainless hex head bolts. Would like to see what you used. Thanks.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Covert5 said:
> ...


Here she be. I didn't use the slotted insert concept. I just drilled through, then a counter sink, then reduced the head of the screw a pinch and pushed it in from the shooter side. Then I filled the hole with epoxy mixed with a dab of acrylic black paint. BTW it will harden that epoxy very, very, very, very, very quickly!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got out and thru some steel as no major upheavals at work ..."Thank God"

The Luck Ring with 2040 was throwing 1/4" in the 312+ fps range and 5/16" in the 285 fps range. A good bit harder to pull back and in effect the same speed as the 1636 "UP" set ups. To be fair, this was older 2040 that has been in the refrigerator for a few months / years or so ? I will say IMHO, using this configuration and 2040's shooting 1/4" is over kill ..... what makes me say this ? I get horrendous finger/hand and palm slap when using 1/4" and 2040 and I mean it HURTZ ! ---- not so with 5/16" steel and it shoots as smooth as a babies butt with 3/8" steel. I'll stick with 1636 for 1/4" and 5/16" steel when using a "UP" set up.

Then out of curiosity as I was about to leave shot some 3/8" steel ---- what a surprise ! Average about 245 fps and some reached 250 fps with this "UP" set up. Fairly close to the 1842 tubes. Hummmm. Maybe this 2040 set up is for 5/16" and 3/8" steel when I"m thinking more on a light hunting set up. Maybe the1636 is more for Starlings and field shooting using 1/4" and 5/16" only ?

The "UP" using 1842 on the 17-4ph Stainless Chinese sling was chucking 3/8" in the 260 fps range. This is a very doable flat shooting speed IMHO for this ball. (But only 10 fps more than the 2040 UP set up) ? It was a bit harder to pull back then the "UP" 2040, but not as hard as looped 1842's that's for sure.

Would I use this set up for Pigeons, Starlings and Crow ? You bet I would. What about head shots on Rabbits and Squirrels if I hunted them ? Heck yes. (and again, by the same token the 2040 is right on the 1842's heels).

All in all I'm happy with the "UP" set up as far as speeds go. Now lets see if it wears out fast or snaps. At least I don't have to worry about the loop slipping 

Here is a pic of my taped up 17-4PH with 1842 *U*ltra *P*seudos attached ;- )










wll


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Am amazed both with 1636 and 2040. They are fast snappy tubes, and if configure right i think it can rival my flat band and out live them by a good marine. Im gonna dabble more with 1636 and 9 mm steel. When i saw that 1636 can contract over 100m/s that gave me hopes 
/uba


----------



## Matador (Jun 16, 2020)

This is my home made sling para cord knotted loop through tube seems to hold well. Grip moulded epoxy to hand. Maybe the sling is a contribution to my random accuracy.
My Chinese one is slightly more accurate so far.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Got the thumbs up from Shane and started drilling my Island Made frames for quick detach tabs. Did the Çhalice first. Pic makes the holes look off center but they aren't. Right now only have hex head bolts for the shooter side, but found the knurled nuts at Lowe's. I have some diamond knurled screws coming to replace the hex heads. This is going to make things so much easier.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

StringSlap said:


> Got the thumbs up from Shane and started drilling my Island Made frames for quick detach tabs. Did the Çhalice first. Pic makes the holes look off center but they aren't. Right now only have hex head bolts for the shooter side, but found the knurled nuts at Lowe's. I have some diamond knurled screws coming to replace the hex heads. This is going to make things so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is going to look sweet and work great. I'm a big fan of Gypsy ties. So now you have a flat and a tube shooter which ever you desire ;- )

Nice -----

wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> Got the thumbs up from Shane and started drilling my Island Made frames for quick detach tabs. Did the Çhalice first. Pic makes the holes look off center but they aren't. Right now only have hex head bolts for the shooter side, but found the knurled nuts at Lowe's. I have some diamond knurled screws coming to replace the hex heads. This is going to make things so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is an exceptional nerve-wracking modification!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

What are the pro and con with gypsi tabs?
/uba


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Ubamajuba said:


> What are the pro and con with gypsi tabs?
> /uba


Pro... Super easy way to attach tubes to a frame meant for bands. Little chance of them slipping and in my experience shoots more accurately than attaching tubes directly to frame.

Con... None that I can think of.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Break out from work at 3pm and head for my shooting area, it was HOT.

I'm shooting my 17-4PH in a Pseudo configuration and the 1/4" are flying out at ~ 316-320 fps using pseudo 2040's ~6"+ active, 32.5" draw. The tubes are a we bit short but I'm pulling hard. When shooting in the field I only saw my ammo a few times because of the speed, the lighting conditions and the wind blowing dust everywhere.

I shot some 3/8" and they were in the 245 -247fps range, to be honest I only shot 3 of these.

These pseudos were done with a half hitch on the main tube of the loop and the tie behind it, so the knot was like a stopper. I used Chinese ribbon, but I do need to use a jig for doing these as my tie would have been a lot tighter and neater. I experimented using just the ribbon, but I'm going to need a jig to pull the tubes tight and the ribbon tighter, I would love for that to work 

The slingshot is a dream and fits my hand perfectly, it has slope so the tubes are in the same area when pulling back every shot.

I'm hoping to be out tomorrow to let 'um rip again










wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day mate, would you recommend single 1636 or what size tube for my 45 inch draw slingshot rifle with 5/16 steel. obviously it wont be drawn and shot quick, so rubber will have cooled down flats arnt going well i will allmost allways use 5/16 steel with it i am torn between 1636,2040,1745,and 3060 single tubes maybe taper later any advice would be appreciated regards robbo


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I plan on getting in early in the office tomorrow and seeing if I can set up a rig with the standard pseudo style and if a tighter Chinese band wrap can make the difference.

I may have to wrap as a standard wrap using the ribbon but then but a few wraps under the main pulling tube to see if that will make a difference and stop any slippage. As I remember a few years ago we had a discussion on Pseudos and I think someone brought up using contact cement and then wrapping over the tubes. That was before the Chinese ribbon we have now.

The simple loop knot by Torsten works just great .. but, the trick is to get it is the same place every time so the tubes are consistent in length and without the tubes twisting ;- ) So far I would REALLY love the old standard way to work using Chinese ribbon .... it is SOOOOO much faster then all the other stuff and especially the Ultra Pseudo I was using that works great but is a real PITA (People Intentionally Tattooing Amphibians)

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I made this one up this morning as a standard pseudo using Chinese ribbon but did it twice, each ti about 1/8 inch away from each other. i tried to tie it tight using a vice while holding on to the loose end ... I think it is pretty tight, but I really, really need to make a pseudo tying jig !! I'm hoping this stops any creeping of the loops. Since I'm pulling at around 525+% elongation factor, my issues with pseudos may very well be more than most. I sure would like to have success like Ward is having with his set ups. I may very well don't have the ribbon tight enough or the tube stretched far enough when making these.

Here is a pic of my Mini Cheapo ready to go out in the field this afternoon !










wll


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

wll said:


> Well I managed to sneak out to a desert area close by:
> 
> The 3/8" steel were all around the ~250fps area for 4 shots, 246,252,251,248 fps = 249.25 fps
> 
> ...


That is very fast, I might try some tubes again!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Head out around 3:30pm to try my new pseudo set up using 2040's at 6" active Loop is at 2 inches.

Did not chrono, but I'm sure it was even faster than yesterday with the 1/4" steel, many times they were flying so fast even against a dark background I couldn't see them. I shot a couple of 3/8" and they were really flying fast, again, faster than yesterdays 245+ I'm sure ... I would really hate to be hit with one of these speed demons.

Now the big question, did the loops slip, NO THEY DID NOT ;- ).

The double winding I think may have done the trick. I was really pulling hard against the wall. What I may do is when I go home get some of my special double face 3/16' wide boating sail mending tape and use that on the tube BEFORE I tie them. That will make sure they will not slip. In between the tubes and around them. When the ribbon is pulled tight that is just yo much surface grabbing area and adhesion for the tubes to slip. It has been a while since I have used that tape, so we will see if its rubber like (good) or cellophane like (bad). I want to make sure that the loops don't slip for the life of the Pseudo tube configuration. Slipping three weeks from now when I'm out in the field does me absolutely no good at all !!

I'll report back tomorrow, so far I'm happy with this new pseudo tie instead of the Ultra Pseudo way.

The B43 pouch from GZK worked great for the 1/4" and even the 3/8" even though the 3/8" is a bit big for the pouch. The retaining holes on the sides of the pouch helped to hold this bigger ammo even though I had my doubts.

I'll be back tomorrow for sure.

Below is a pic showing the double ribbon tie on my Mini Cheapo..










wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

so wll if you where going to combine 1636 and 2040. would you make the small loop out of the 1636 so maybe they both get stretched the most


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

robbo said:


> so wll if you where going to combine 1636 and 2040. would you make the small loop out of the 1636 so maybe they both get stretched the most


Combining tubes right now is way above my pay grade.

Tomorrows experiments with 2040, tape and Chinese ribbon is enough ;- )

I do have some 1745 that I should try for shooting some marbles that in a pseudo configuration would probably be a real smasher. They would probably send 1/2" steel down the road at a very good clip. I would use probably a Ray's Super Sure pouch for those, as were are talking some serious power now ;- )

One of my concerns is making it so the set up looks very professional and clean looking. I have more clear ribbon coming and a bunch of black ribbon coming also. A wrap at the 2" loop area and a wrap at the Chinese eye connection keeping the loop looking like they are together almost as one piece.

I might use ribbon on the pouch connection, but that may be more of a PITA then I want to deal with. I can tie constrictor knots so very fast and they hold so very well, they are very hard to beat. By the time I cut a 8" piece of twine and put the twine in my hand the knot is almost done to slip over a free standing end.

This is how I tie my free standing constrictor knots, it is IMHO the easiest and fastest way I have seen and I have only seen this one video on it.






Well it is bed time for me, I'm up to my elbows in business meetings and slingshot stuff tomorrow ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh man, no chance of breaking away today, had meeting with the Doosan machine Rep for new machines we will need, wrote out checks, ordered more bar stock ... normal business stuff but the economy is starting up so it is kick booty time !!

Did not have the time to play slingshots at all, I'm totally bummed ;- (

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The folks that know me at work know that if I'm going to do something I'm going in head first, and I did the same thing on this ... A pseudo tying jig.

This is a small adjustable table for a small mill or drill press the I attached a clamp to along with a couple of old 4" pillars from work. The pull length is 8 inches with a 2" loop. The pull is very tight so the wrap with Chinese ribbon should hold very very well especially with a bit of supper double face acrylic tape underneath. I will use a double tie I do believe. In the pic below you can see how tight the loop 2040 is !!

I'll try it out tomorrow as I don't think it will be as crazy as it has been these past few days.

And no this is the second day in a row I did not get to go out and fling steel ... this madness has got to stop !!!










wll


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

I only use that chinese ribbon thing on everything now. Never had any slipping as Long as i stretch the tubes and tie as hard as i can. My current slingbow is around 20lbs pull and nothing is moving.I do as with flatband, pull the tube as hard as you can and then tie it off.
/uba


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just ties this sling up, took the looped 1636's off for this test later today I hope. It is ties with some brand new black ribbon pulled tight. The tubes were stretched from 2 inches to 8 inches in the jig I made, it is a very tight pull. Using the jig the process was not anywhere near as time consuming as other ways I have tried. Also on the very first try the loops are the same size using a silver Sharpie to mark the 2" length for the loop. The pouch is tied with 16 strand bakers twine as it is simpler for me and I don't have problems with it slipping.

For my draw and a 2" loop my cut length was 9.5 inches which gave me enough to play around with yet was not wasteful giving me plenty for my ~6.125" active length.

If I can get out today, I will report -- If I can't get out to shoot, I'll still report as I'm a blabber mouth ;- )










wll


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Need to make jig  nice jig btw.
/uba


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It's 1:30 in the afternoon and it's 95 deg, I'm sweating bullets.

My 1/4" steel is coming out at 309fps, my draw is about 1/2+ to long to be at the wall, the way I made this set, so I will shorten the tube just under 3/16 of an inch, that should do it

I have shot over 25 shots pulled back to my full draw length and so far, no slipping of the pseudo tube loops, I'm very happy with this.

I had one of the guys at work measure my full draw loop extension length, he said it is exactly 6 inches. I tied these pseudos at 8 inches and tied them tight using ribbon...... so the amount of pull on the tube at my draw length is way less then the amount of pull when I tied them ... that is perfect, so far, so good.

I may make another Pseudo set tomorrow this new way and replace my Ultra set up with it. If this set up holds using1842, then I know I'm really on my way

It is to hot to be outside, I'm going home to cool off.

I have accountants and machinist at the plant tomorrow, so I hope I have time later on in the day that I can get out and shoot

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

With the Pseudo tie rig, my ribbon ties are looking like this.

This is with tubes pulled from 2 inches to 8 inches, there are 6 wraps and 6 more wraps done next to it then three wraps coming back to home to finish off the tie. They look great, now to see is they hold on the 1745 tubing what will be pulled to 525ish %. Used three half hitches to tie off.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Took these tubes out today and tried to chrono but the sun was so bright my reading were very wrong, I shot about 150gr round lead ball and 218gr oval lead sinkers, The sinkers were pretty slow, but you can't tell anything unless you have the real numbers.

So far with about 20-30 shots or so I saw no slippage of the tubes, so I was extremely happy with that. My new jig makes making pseudo tubes a very fast operation and they are neater looking than anything I have ever done before.

I will venture out early tomorrow so I won't get the blistering sun and hope to get some realistic readings on this lead. I may make another set of pseudos using 1842's and put them on my 17- 4ph when I get back chronographing these red 1745's. The 17- 4ph which has a set of Ultra Pseudos, but this way is SOOOO much neater and cleaner, I love it.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Took off my Ultra Pseudos on my 17-4ph off possibly never to be seen put on again as they are a pain to make, the Ribbon tied pseudos are very fast to tie and so far with limited testing have been doing fine. These are 1842's on this sling.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I just went thru some of the tube sets that I have in my to go bag that I carry all the time when I go out, about half of them I'll be switching to Pseudos tomorrow. A few I will keep full looped for heavy ammo but some will change.

I'm also thinking of instead of having my loop 2" long, making it 2.5" long for a little more zip. Yes it will shorten the life span of the tubes a bit, but I'm hoping not to much. Henry's post from a few years ago states he got the best speed at a 1:1 configuration, I'm going a bit under that 2.5" for the loop, 3.5"+ for the single, I'm making them now a 2" loop and 4'+ for the single with a 6.12"ish active length (as close as I can come to that).

Again, the Pseudo jig, and soon to be pouch jig, have made life a joy in making these tube sets, before they were just a PITA (Pain In The Arm).

The major thing I have learned in doing all this is how it is really all about rate of retraction. I'm surprised at the ease of pulling the pseudos back and the speed I get compared to a full looped configuration (in General) ---- Heavy ammo in general will benefit with a looped set. Ya need some heavy push to get that heavy mass going.

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey wll is there any difference in performance or longevity,to the tapers being made with one piece of tubing or 2. i release you only just made your jig but everything you tried before that as i was going to make my tapered tubes with 2 pieces.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

robbo said:


> hey wll is there any difference in performance or longevity,to the tapers being made with one piece of tubing or 2. i release you only just made your jig but everything you tried before that as i was going to make my tapered tubes with 2 pieces.


Very good question and one that I can't answer right now as I have not shot the "Ultra" set up to much ------ But what I can say is the way I'm making the pseudos now is SOOOO much faster than doing the Ultra thing, if and the key word is if, the ribbon tie does not slip, I will probably stay with it, from the post I have read the ribbon is the secret to pseudo life span as it does not cut into the tube yet holds it firmly.

My buddy Ward on his post is using it with great success and he is a no nonsense guy. If it works for him I'm giving it a shot.

Now I may shoot more into the wall than he does, So that may make a difference, but we will see.

So far I have had no issues and before when I used a tie on a pseudo, they slipped on the first few shots ... so far nothing.

I do believe like Ward said, the tying tight with ribbon is the secret and makes using pseudos a viable option along with singles and full loops.

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

what is this ribbon exactly mate, i should give it ago to.if yous all think its great than i will jump on board.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

This comes in Black and many other colors.GZK and Slingshooting also sell it and you can get it on AliExpress too

It is very, very light and was a bit hard to handle for me until I got use to it. It is extremely strong and stretches greatly holding very tightly. Used for attaching flats/tubes to pouches, attaching flats/tubes to fo or making pseudos !

Once you use it you won't go back to anything else. My jig helped me greatly in handling and wrapping it. I have some clear that I need to use up as I have black and I like it better just because I like the looks ;- )

https://simple-shot.com/diy/3q40002x/band-tying-tape

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got here at work early again so I could get in some slingshot stuff and that I did.

I made pseudos of other looped tube configurations I had, some I changed pouches on.

Each one took about 20 minutes to do once you have your routine down. I will tell you once you mark your spots on the tubes, your tubes match up perfectly, no more "Oh Crud's" --- the tubes are also perfectly set up so there is no one tube is bent in and the other bent out when on the sling. Using a good jig makes all the difference in the world. The pseudos are wrapped in a config of 6 loops and then 6 loops all together, side by side. The pouch tie is using 6 wraps (first time I have ever used ribbon for a pouch tie). I did these in clear ribbon so I can identify them as the ones i made today and also I want to use the 4 rolls of clear up as i like the black much better ;- )

All of these have a 2.5" loops (just 1/2" more than what I have been experimenting with) and just a very slightly over 6" active length. The green is 1636, the amber at the bottom is 1842 and the blacks are 1842 I do believe. All of these should send 3/8" steel very well with the 1636 left for 1/4" and 5/16" steel. I'm hoping these send the 3/8" in the 250fps+ area, but we will see.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I just made another 2.5 looped tube set (I'm getting very fast with making these now). Put it on and everything was the right length no tubes going one way or another ... nothing... absolutly ------ I credit 95% of this to the Jig ! The other 5% belongs to me ;- )

This is a 1842 tube set, 2.5" Loops, 6-1/8"ish static, going to my draw of 32.5". I pulled this back and heck you you can feel the extra poop that is about to happen. I put on one of my new Slingshooting.com 48x14x8 pouches and I can say right now, this is for shooting 3/8" steel or something a bit heavier. Shooting 1/4" would be insanely overkill and the 5/16" would be just the same. Now let see if the ribbon will hold this ?

This tube set is on one of my regular Cheapos ----- again hoping for 250+fps ;- )










Since I posted this and the edit time did not run out, I tied up another on a Luck Ring, this one with 1636, 2.5" loops and the usual 6 1/8" active... Pulling it back, it comes to a hard draw at my draw length and this pseudo 1636 will send out 1/4" and 5/16" at great velocity I'm sure ... remember I'm getting over 310fps now at 32.5" :- )

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

those tubes sets look cool mate professional job.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Took off from work an hour early to do some testing on the pseudos, I was very, very pleasantly surprised. Temp was 75 deg.

*Luck Ring with Pseudo 1636's - 2.5 inch loops - 6 1/8" active - 32.5" Draw.*

1/4" Steel 348fps average
3/8" Steel 242fps average

*Cheapo with Pseudo 1842's - 2.5 inch loops - 6 1.8" active - 32.5" Draw.*

3/8" Steel 272fps average

*Cheapo "Looser" with pseudo 3050's - 2" loops - 6 1/8"+ active - 32.5" Draw.*

1 /4 Steel 316fps average
3/8" Steel 246 fps average

The two that were outstanding were the Pseudo 1842 - 2.5 loop shooting 3/8" at around 272fps ---- that's about a 25+fps increase from what I have been getting, they were screaming out of there, a very nice Starling, Pigeon, bla, bla, bla set up for sure.

The other great surprise was the 1636 with a 2.5" loop, shooting 1/4" at a "*blistering*" 348fps average, and still shooting 3/8" steel at a very respectable 242fps.

The 3050 did just fine too, 314fps with 1/4" is more than OK, and 246fps with 3/8" is still moving along and what it has been getting. I'm sure if the 3050 was using my new tie of 2.5" loops and my active was what the others were velocity would have been higher. I will be changing these tubes over first thing in the morning and testing it hopefully in the afternoon.

And now the best for last .... so far no slipping of the loops 

Today was a great day for me, as many times things don't go as planned and disappointment rears its ugly head, but not today ;- )

The 1842 Pseudos were at the wall and they were a bit stiff to pull all the way, not to bad, but they gave resistance as did the little 1636's. I must say the little 1636 is a very, very useful size for ammo up to 3/8" steel weight for sure.

One thing I will say is that when the 1/4" ball is going over 300+ fps sometimes the ball can swerve a bit like a curve ball. This ammo is flying *fast*, many times so fast I can't see it even if the lighting is perfect... I would have to say that the 1/4 ammo going at these speeds would make a great pest control set up for Starlings and the like.

Until tomorrow,

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

wll you might have the perfect formula with that loop to straight ratio.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just put 2.5" loops on "Loser" to try out later today, I'm assuming my velocity will increase a bit, maybe 320fps for the 1/4" and maybe 250+ish for the 3/8", at least that is what I'm hoping for ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

This is a pic of my newly made jig for pseudos and pouch tying. The ruler is nail marked at the end so the pseudo loop wraps around the nail. The pin is set for a 6.125" active draw +- 1/16th.

The set up is very fast to work with, cut my production time to fractions of what it used to be. I also can now tie pouch to elastic much, much faster than a constrictor knot using Chinese ribbon and I was very fast doing constrictor knots. The pseudos are tied extremely fast, it now takes me about 15 minutes from start to finish for a set of pseudos.

The unit sits on a 5 1/2" x 24" wooden plank ----- Perfect !










wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

that tube tying jig wll do you ship direct. laugh out loud mate its a bloody beauty.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It's a hot 89deg when I arrived at my shooting location. The only sling I wanted to shoot was "Loser" with 2.5" looped 3050 Pseudos.

Results:

3/8" steels = 270fps average 
5/16" steels = 300fps average 
1/4" steels = 317fps average. :-\

All in all pretty good I would say.

The 1/4" for some reason were not as fast as I thought they would be. The 3/8" made me very happy as they were up there with the looped 1842's but at a quite a bit lighter pull weight

Seems the 3050 is pretty nice for 5/16" and 3/8" steel. As mentioned before 3050 is a pretty smooth pulling tube size.

I'm shooting amber, and many times amber has more stretch than a colored tube IMHO.

I then went out scouting for Starlings and English Sparrows after my testing. After out on the "mooch" for an hour or so I *know* "Loser" can take care of business using looped 3050's with 1/4" steel coming out at 317fps for sure 

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot another Cheapo with some older 3050's these were not pulling back to the wall like yesterday, although pseudos made the same way, Funny how velocity changes with elastic changes. The 1/4" were faster but everything slowed down about 15+ish fps ?

These tubes did not feel like they were at the wall like yesterdays tubes, I may shorten the single up a little (1/4" static, that is over an inch in elongation and could be substantial is velocity) ?

3/8" Steel 247fps average ----- should be in the 260's+
5/16" Steel 285fps average ------ OK, but should be another 15 fps more or so.
1/4" Steel 320fps average ------- A little better than yesterday ....????

The 3050 is a different feeling tube than the other tubes I have used, it seems smoother and takes a longer stretch to get it to the wall, at least that is my experience. This is not a bad thing, it is just a different thing ;- )

I then took off with the wind blowing everywhere and shot some, again those 1/4' fly fast and the 5/16' are great. i would love to get to a place that had lots of Starlings, that for sure !!!

I'll be heading out to Wally World to re-new my hunting license as my last one just expired June 30th. Don't even think about shooting ANYTHING without a hunting license in California !!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*OH NO !!*

I tied a pseudo with ribbon and pulled everything tight as usual, but the tubes are slipping !!!!

This is 3050 of another batch that feels different. I used alcohol on the tubes but that did not seem to do the trick. These pseudos are wrapped tight with 6 wraps then another 6 wraps on the side and the wraps back tracking the other wraps and tied with three overhand knots. When pulled back it slips down the main tube !!! ;- (

This is not what I expected at all, It even was slipping out of the very strong spring clamp .... Could it be mold release that is on the tubes ? I have not had this happen with any other tube I have used so far ;- (

This is a big shot in the arm of loosing faith in these Pseudo ties, and I wanted it to work so badly !!

I may soak it in alcohol to get the ? What ever it is on the tubes or is it IN the tubes ...These are great very elastic 3050 tubes that I just opened up the package. Don't remember who I bought them from ;- (










*SIDE BAR:*

I just went and opened up a fresh 3050 from Slingshooting.com The rubber felt completely different, it did not feel slick at all and when I tied the pseudos they stayed put ;- ) The elastic is very resistant and feels very "Powerful"

I will try this out as soon as UPS pick up a package. I think this stuff may be quicker then heck, I can hardly wait to see what this will do with 3/8" steel and 5/16" steel. Like I said I have been greatly disappointed before, so we will see ;- ) ?

The other batch of 3050 from ??? has a different feel it feels slippery, I may chuck it or use it for singles or full loops..

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

wii could be the tubes precise .75 more slippery than theraband gold when i yous copydex liquid latex i have to clean the precise or the copydex has trouble binding to it


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

robbo said:


> wii could be the tubes precise .75 more slippery than theraband gold when i yous copydex liquid latex i have to clean the precise or the copydex has trouble binding to it


Very well could be, has a very slippery feeling, If I pinch the 3050 very hard between my thumb and forefinger and pull it it will slip thru my finger, no matter how hard I pinch my fingers ...very strange. If I do the same thing to the Slingshooting.com 3050 it does not move at all it stays put and does not slip ...... The Slingshooting material is pure latex I think the other has some additive that causes it to be a bit slippery and slides through the finger ?

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

glad to here the slingshooting is good i am only gonna buy of them from now on,been waiting 10 weeks from dankung for my sheshou .8 it would have to be the best thing since sliced bread for me to buy from them again.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out to test the Slingshooting.com 3050 .... *Ya Howdy* !!!!

3/8" Steel 269fps
5/16" Steel 307fps
1/4" Steel 339fps

Easier to pull back than 1842, yet pretty much the same speeds.

The speed of the 3/8" is just great - flat shooting to around the 30 yard area.

The 5/16" steel at over 300fps is a fireball for Starlings - Etc, Etc, Etc.

The 1/4" around the 340fps area is a blistering screamer for pest size birds, and is an absolute tightrope to the 35 yard area.

Active is as close as possible to 6 1/8" - draw as always is 32.5" and I'm at the wall.

Here are some pics:

The first two are 1/4" steel stuck into an indoor wall area and frame from around 15-18 yards



















The third and forth is from a measured 31yrds out, first shot is with 1/4" steel. The other is 5/16" steel both into an old pine interior



















This ammo is flying FAST and it hits accordingly.

I will be buying more of this tubing for sure, knowing me, probably tomorrow !!!

*Side Bar*:

Just a few years ago, there were contest for who could be in the 300 club. I think the advancement in the quality of elastic, attachment methods and materials with the testing and advice from those on this forum has made the 300 club an extremely doable entity and one that in a short time could be the norm with ammo that weighs in the 7/16"steel range (86gr).

I hope I live long enough to see it 

Till next time,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got to work at 5:30am so I made these in about 20 minutes. I put one on one of my 17-4PH slings and put one on a Cheapo. So far the pseudo with the Double ribbon is working well. The pouches are 50mm x 14mm x 8mm from Ali Express. These are nice pouches for 1/4" to 3/8" round ball. I'm using pouches in the 43mm to 50mm length size and having good success with them.

The other 3050 tubing that was slipping I checked this morning after washing it down with alcohol and then Dawn dish soap last night --- and it is still slipping --- You can tell the material is different, none of the other rubber tubing I have has this issue --- I think these are going to be for singles, maybe looped, not sure yet. The material seems strong and it seems elastic so ?










wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

i am keen to see the shot count wll.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

robbo said:


> i am keen to see the shot count wll.


This 3050 as you can imagine is basically for hunting with 5/16" and 3/8" steel.. I should test it with 7/16" steel as that is one of my favorite sizes. Weighs same as a 5/8" marble yet has much better ballistics.. Would be cool to get 235fps+ with that ammo and this 3050 pseudo tube set up.

Don't know how many shots I will shoot, but if it still functioning after 5 or 6 days of me messing around and it has not broken or slipped I will be very, very happy. I may tie my next one using Copydex on the tubes underneath the tight ribbon winding .. wonder how that would work, Copydex is pretty good stuff ?

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

i been yousing copydex for about 3 years, sometimes under the wraps but mainly over the top. i yous a thin theraband yellow sleave on the bands,and roll it back on itself after ive wraped. i do think the best place for copydex is underneath side where the fork is created by attaching bands to pouch, where bands fail a lot of the times on the slingshot side of the pouch tie. it does help.make sure to use talcom powder once dry or when you draw the bands back they might stick together and give a rts. remember its is not glue and wont hold tubes together on its own, i yous it to stick together the end that gets threaded through the pouch, so basically its inside the folded bands yous minimal because it all adds weight.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I will try it today putting a couple of drops between where the pseudo tubes come in contact with each other and then use the Chinese ribbon wrapped over the tubes tightly holding them together like I have been doing.

I'm looking for some added insurance for when it gets wet so the tubes won't slide on each other. The "Glue" may help. I was going to try contact cement also, as I don't know which is the strongest bond, Contact cement or Copydex ?

Copydex though is some pretty tough stuff !

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey wll copydex will stretch as it is liquid rubber,it does bond to a fair degree 5/16 give or take let dry before pressing tubes together for best results they reckon leave overnight. using flatbands in the past if i have had say a small tear in a band and filled it with copydex and got between 30 and 50 more shots that was with the old theraband gold ,this new stuff is a bit different like those slippery tubes you got not pure latex but i think the amber tubes are i dont no all i no is with a lot of the new rubber you have to really let the copydex dry before putting it together or sometimes it wont take.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

robbo said:


> hey wll copydex will stretch as it is liquid rubber,it does bond to a fair degree 5/16 give or take let dry before pressing tubes together for best results they reckon leave overnight. using flatbands in the past if i have had say a small tear in a band and filled it with copydex and got between 30 and 50 more shots that was with the old theraband gold ,this new stuff is a bit different like those slippery tubes you got not pure latex but i think the amber tubes are i dont no all i no is with a lot of the new rubber you have to really let the copydex dry before putting it together or sometimes it wont take.


I put a set together and let it dry for a couple of minutes before I put them together. We will see how it does down the line. Thank you for the advice.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I'm going to let this Mini Cheapo with Pseudo 1842's have a go at it later this afternoon. This tie was a little short so I'm pulling strong and you can bet the 1/4" will be blistering fireballs when they leave the pouch (way overkill).

This is one of the very first I tied up with my new jig and I tied two ties about an 1/8" apart. I just now added another 6 wrap very tight tie between the previous two as there is a lot of force trying to move that loop !! The elongation on this set up is about 550%.

And you can bet your granny I wear protective eye-ware, if this tube snaps it can seriously hurt you or maybe blind you !!










wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey wll with those tapers that henry did 1 to 1 do you think with this new formula tube you could get 400fps with 1/4steel.1636 maybe.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Left the office at 3:40 and made it to my spot around 4ish.

I fired a few and I could not see the ball it was going so fast, I was shooting good and hit the wooden planks I was aiming at, but I would have loved to see the ammo fly.

My draw was real tight and I could barely come to my anchor point, wish I would have had another 1/4" of active ----- So far the pseudo loop has not slipped at all, but time will tell 

This set is really a bit to short for a good anchor point, although it is blistering the ammo, I may chuck it or re assemble it so the active is 6".+ and not 5.75" like it is now. I may make the loop just a we bit shorter, a 1/4" would make a big difference !!

This Mini Cheapo gave me enough hold for this powerful tube set configuration. I had one 3/8" ball in my pocket and when I shot it could not see that one fly either.

The B34 pouch from GZK holds the 1/4" ball perfect and it makes ammo centering a no brainer, I love it..

The micro fiber pouches I have been getting lately from GZK and Slingshooting.com have really been very nice.

As I'm writing a ground squirrel popped up about 25-30 yards out on an old hot tub, I grabbed the sling, drew back hard, aimed well and let 'er fly ----- just missed high, if I was lower or off to a side I would have heard the ball hit a tree or the hot tub. He split in fractions of a second, wish I could have seen where the ball went, I'm sure he felt a ball breeze 

I sit back down to writing, see quail running around as well as cotton tails. The place is hang out for ravens as I have four of them that are around keeping me company. Dove are flying by, landing in the trees and cooing. I have my eye out for Sparrows and Starlings of which I see once in a while. At this spot I don't have any feral Pigeons.

I get up and walk around to a 35 yrd open shot with a dark background, let er rip and hear the hit, but could not see the ball.

This set up is a real live wire, that ammo must be red hot because of air friction !!

Later dudes, until tomorrow :- )










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

robbo said:


> hey wll with those tapers that henry did 1 to 1 do you think with this new formula tube you could get 400fps with 1/4steel.1636 maybe.


One to one is just a bit much as the pull to get to my anchor would really be stiff and would effect my accuracy, right now at around 40% of OAL it is about all I can handle relatively comfortably as all this is for hunting, ease of pulling back is important. ;- ) The little bit shorter loop helps in added band set life as I do want more than 200 shots per set ;- )

PS: Have you ever tried E600 on tubes or flats ?

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day wll i dont no what E600 is mate,all info appreciated.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It 5:30am and I'm out and about, firing a few shots and I still can't see the steel fly, although I hear it hit almost immediately after I release. Saw a hug covey of quail as I walked around, and plenty of Mocking Birds, saw one Sparrow, took a shot and hit a twig right next to him.

It is nice and cool with a light breeze blowing so far. Three huge softballs (Quail) come flying by me as I'm hidden from them, land and run off.

There is a tree about 15-17 yards out with a mark on its trunk, I take a couple of shots, could not see the steel fly, but saw where bark fly off where those steels hit, man alive those little 1/4" are hitting hard.

Getting to my anchor is a chore, so ya, I'm going to lengthen the active a good 1/4-3/8 inch, as it stands now the draw is way too tight !

A bunch of Starlings land on a nearby tree and I miss struggling with the draw length, I really should not have left "Loser" in the car, I really don't know why I did, she has Pseudo 3050's, the draw length fits, and sends 1/4" steel out at about 340fps ------ what was I thinking :-(

Ya, get home, I rip off that set, save the pouch and make some Pseudo 1636's, 2.5" Loop, 6+" active, they fit, I'll be back out later  The other tubes were a good 3/8" short in the active and that equates to about 2 inches of draw length on the short side figuring I'm at about 535% elongation, maybe more with the single vs the looped pseudo thing ? Yes and as in the past with this jig everything measured out perfectly, the tubes are lined up, all in the same direction without any tweaked areas ... man I love this jig ---- Pic below !!!










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Get back out and do some shooting with my newly made 1636 Pseudos cut to the right size for my draw.

What a difference, yes they hit the wall just as I hit my full draw, perfect.

Needles to say I'm very happy
----- and how is it speed wise, well I did not Chrono it, but I know from past experience with this tube and Pseudos it's in the 335-345fps area and today that ammo is just a blur !!

For little more on today's adventure go to the hunting forum.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well today turned out to be a real poo poo doo doo day for sure. Was busy at work, we got a new Compressor, Tank and Air Filter in, and just could not break away. I did not even make a new pseudo band set, today was a total flop !!

I may grab a couple of my Mini Cheapo's and turn them into "Lost" Slingshots (super basic, no frills, fully latex tubed wrapped) and then install good snappy Pseudos on them ;- ) This MAY, just MAY get rid of some of the built up "angst" I have for the way the world is going. If I hear one more person say they are "WOKE" I'll show them what "woke" is all about ;- )

Anyway sorry for the ramblings but I had to let it out of my system ;- )

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

chill out wll i had some susses with slingshot rifle .75 precise active length 11 inch for 45 inch draw 3/4x3/8 10mm steel flat trajectory over 22 yards or i think so cant see it man its smokin


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Well today turned out to be a real poo poo doo doo day for sure. Was busy at work, we got a new Compressor, Tank and Air Filter in, and just could not break away. I did not even make a new pseudo band set, today was a total flop !!
> 
> I may grab a couple of my Mini Cheapo's and turn them into "Lost" Slingshots (super basic, no frills, fully latex tubed wrapped) and then install good snappy Pseudos on them ;- ) This MAY, just MAY get rid of some of the built up "angst" I have for the way the world is going. If I hear one more person say they are "WOKE" I'll show them what "woke" is all about ;- )
> 
> ...


Got home and made two Mini Cheapos into "Loser" sling shots, will put Pseudos on them tomorrow and probably use the GZK B34 pouches. May set up one with 1636 tubes and maybe one with 1842's, but not real sure. If I do set up one with 1842's I'll use a slightly bigger Slingshooting 48mmx15mmx8mm pouch for 3/8" balls if I should desire.

The slings are wrapped in the tubes from F-16's so they come from good heritage as a warrior, they are simple so they will function when times get tough. They are fairly small but big enough to handle full looped 1745 if they get the calling and can send out 1/2" lead if that is your medicine of choice.

They are made not to look military like, they are after all, just a slingshot, a "kids" toy. They actually should be pretty darn nice looking and very nice for an outing on a walkway or trail or such. The size makes it an easy carry yet the wire steel frame makes it very strong. The green 1636 tubes and the yellow frame should look pretty cool and amber1842 tubes should look very nice also. I'm excited for sure !

I will be at work early to woke work on these twins ----- I have an idea these are going to be two very easy to carry, light, non threatening looking and powerful slingshots once I'm done with them.

And do I have a name for them ? ya I do, I'll spill the beans tomorrow.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are my two innocuous little slings in yellow, one with pretty green tubes (pseudo 1636's) and one with bigger amber (pseudo 3050's). (Can I say bigger, is that racist ?)

I did not make these in black because black is dangerous, so they are in a nice fluffy color that everyone can love. I'm thinking of the occasional nude vegan you may run into while on the outdoor trails in Kalifornia, Washington or Oregon !

*Now on more serious note*:

These slings are make for me carrying while hiking around but mostly while I'm on the Mooch. I really don't want something that can be looked on as dangerous by ? as I live in a very anti hunting/shooting country (Kalifornia) !

These slings are two of my Mini Cheapos that I pulled from my Cheapo stash last night. As I said the tubes are yellow tubes off old Daisy F-16's. As you all are aware even though these look like something you would buy at the .99c store for the kids, nothing can be further from the truth. From all the chrono testing I have done I know the speed of the 1/4" is 315-340fps depending on the tubes, the 5/16" steel is in the 280's ++ depending on the tubes and 3/8" is between 245-270ish fps depending on the tubes. These are not toys by any stretch of the imagination and capable of doing some serious damage.

I think most of you understand what I'm doing here, and that is trying to stay under the radar and inconspicuous. I never bring my slings out in public, but what if someone saw or ? that is what these are for. The ammo with these slings is all small 1/4-3/8' deemed not to threatening by the masses.










On the other hand I carry this F-16 below and a pocket or pouch of 1/2" steel balls or oval 1/2oz lead sinkers and somebody says something "I Got Some Splaining To Do Lucy" .. in reality the little fluffy yellow slings with the weight parameters are just as deadly. depending on other variables of course. Remember a blow gun has very, very little energy, but the energy it does have is all in a very small area and not spread out, thus it can penetrate very well. I know in general slingshots kill by blunt force trauma, but things can be taken down by penetration also, there are many variables and I don't feel like getting into long discussion about a 22-250 vs 308, if you know what I mean.










Oh man its almost 7:30am and I have not made one business call so far to the east coast ..... talk at you guys later.

wll

*OH YA*:

What is the name of these yellow fluffy slings .. They are called "Ekow" ...... stands for "Woke" backwards .. you figure out what I meant by this name -------- Ya, you got it :- )


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Out banging stuff again with quarters, they are on target right now out of these pseudo 1636's.

A few Sparrows abound, but it is hot and they are staying in the leaves on the windy side, mama didn't raise no stupid birds !

I touch off a few at about the 18yrd area and I see marks fly up close to my intended target, at least I'm not whiffing them in out space 

Sitting back waiting for targets of opportunity to highlight my day, so far I don't see Jack, but then a great big Raven lands above my 18 yard target, I could easily do him in except for a few major issue's.

1, IT IS A FELONY !
2, I DONT HAVE ENOUGH $ ON MY PLATINUM CARD TO COVER COURT COST !
3, I DON'T WANT TO SPEND 5 YEARS IN JAIL ! ---- so I chose against that idea and started looking for Sparrows again 

It's about 4:30 and nothing is happening. I'm sitting in the shade sweating bullets and I'm not real thrilled about this.

I take a few 8 yrd shots at a dirt clod on the ground (where else would a dirt clod be numb nuts) and I'm low until I figure out why, I spot a plastic pipe of some kind around 10 yards out and put a 1/4" steely through it ------ Life is good 

I step outside and walk towards my car, see a wooden siding brace about 25+ yards away, take aim and smack it ---- more reassurance life is good !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well the last two days have been doo doo birds that's for sure. Lots and lots to do at the office and no time for shooting. My blog thing is doing OK except the pictures keep getting deleted so i don't know what is going on there ?

Maybe tomorrow since it is Friday i can get some shooting in.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Have not had a chance to shoot at all been super busy at work, and working on my personal blog. Its all about slingshots, will have politics thrown in as time goes on, but this is not the place for that.

I have a Mini Cheapo that has some older 3050 on it, so I may change that out today and send a pic along ;- ) ... I know you all have been Jonesing for my pics ..LOL, LOL, LOL.

It is going to be well in the 100 Deg's today and we have warnings to stay inside, I will take heed to those warnings ;- )

*Flash*:

Just before I was going to lot out I made a new 3050 pseudo for this Mini Cheapo. You will notice the small loop surrounding the eye of the sling. I have been using cuffs but after a couple pulls the tubing is uneven and the cuffs don't allow it to self level. I'm hoping leaving the area around the eye loose will allow the tubes to re-center ... we will see !

I'm setting my active length between 6 1/16" - 6 1/8" No More !! This jig allows me to get pretty specific on my active length.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll be taking this out tomorrow morning to see what she will do, but being it is using pseudo 1636 tubes with an active just over 6", we know what this will do. I'll mostly be shooting 1/4" steel starting at the latest 5:30am tomorrow morning to about 6;30am if I can last that long. ... It averages about 81 deg between 5am and 7am tomorrow and then gets a lot hotter very quickly !! I hope the Starling are out early ;- )

I'm really hoping the small second loop thing works well and stops the bunching up I have always had when using cuffs to keep the small tubes neat.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Arrive at my spot ~ 5:30 and it is very nice, hop out of the Jeep and touch a few off using my Mini Cheapo With Pseudo 1636's and flinging 1/4" steel

First shot at a tree some 35 yds away with a metal fence post in front of it, smack the fence post. Second shot some 25 yards away at the bottom of a wash tub .. smack that too .... I'm ready 

Head toward the tweakers retreat and see a few Starlings but mostly Mocking Birds all over the place and they are yapping, cool birds. I have a covey of Quail around me, babies galore, very cool, those guys are cute as heck. See a few Ground Squirrels, take a shot at one, but I think I was high.

The sun is starting to rise and the orange glow is a covey the desert floor it is really beautiful. In one hour though you'll be able to cook a egg in the sand out there.

The wild life is really yelling now, the Quail and Mourning Doves are calling, the Mocking Birds are imitating everything, and to all the living that are on the desert floor, all is right with the world.

The sun is starting to rise and so is the temperature. A Ground Squirrel passes close by but I'm not prepared as I'm writing my blog 

I must say the hand slap using 1/4" is felt. These tubes are tiny but very, very snappy and it is putting "Small Ball" out very quickly ---- 1/4" steel (~335 fps), and 5/16" steel (~ 275fps). This ammo is flying very fast.

Below is a pick of the slingshot I used today with a "Wall" between the forks. This "Wall" helps stop the elastic return from smacking the web of my hand and the pad of my thumb ... Those "Returns" sting like heck !!










Also, the small loops instead of the cuffs, seem to work very very well, after a few shots there is no side pull from one tube being tighter on pull back then the other.. I may on my next run make the loop just a little smaller so it doesn't flop around as much these loops were marked for 7/8" on my ruler, I may go 3/4" next time ;- )

wll


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Do your double looped tubes add power or speed? What have you noticed in your uses of this set up?


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Can you post a link for your blog.

Can you share the dimensions and gauge of the metal. Im interested in twisting some metal to resemble something like a slingshot.

Are you interested in a trade. I have these 3.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

NSFC said:


> Do your double looped tubes add power or speed? What have you noticed in your uses of this set up?


Those pseudo tubes add a lot of power to my set up.

I shoot 1/4" and 5/16" steel out of these with an occasional 3/8" also.

The 1/4" at 32.5" draw 6+" active are in the 310+ fps range, the 5/16" are in the 265 ish range and the 3/8" are about 245 ish as I remember. All the info is in this "Pseudo" thread.

These are 1636 tubes. the pseudo loop is tied VERY, VERY tightly with a 6xx6 Chinese ribbon wrap in a side by side configuration, the pouch is using 6 wraps of Ribbon. The slingshooting.com 3050 is giving me about the same but the 3/8" is going out in the 265++ area ... it is smoking.

I have no idea what the lifespan of the tube is, I'm hoping for 400 ish shots as I'm at about a 535% elongation factor..

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

NSFC said:


> Can you post a link for your blog.
> 
> Can you share the dimensions and gauge of the metal. Im interested in twisting some metal to resemble something like a slingshot.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the offer but I'm a wire and Chinese kind of slingshot guy..

As time goes on and if i live long enough I may go into production on my own wire slings .. but that is in the future.

Take care,

wll


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool thanks for sharing., and for the quick response.

Im hiding inside through the heat of the day. You have inspired me to take some pictures of a slingshot modification. Then of course shooting in the cool of the evening.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Head out around 3:30 to take of few shots, have pseudo 1636 and shooting 1/4" steel on the Mini Cheapo above. They are kicking *** and I'm on target. It is also 95 deg and it is hot !!

This sling has a protective tape wall between the forks to help stop web hand slap, and it works well, so far I have been smacked only once and it was a pretty light hit.

A very funny thing is happening, since I started tying a ribbon for a small loop to take the place of a cuff, my accuracy has really improved. I wonder if the cuff tight against the eye, with me having to adjust the tubes to keep them even made a difference. As it is now, the loops have much more even tension and I'm hitting my target much more frequently. Maybe just me or ?, who knows --- I will redo those loops and make them a bit smaller so they don't slip around around as much on the fork but still are free, if you know what I mean..

Right now I'm sitting in the shade with the wind keeping me cool. A Thrush of some type just landed close by and decided to serenade me, very pretty bird.

I take some more shots and those 1/4" are sailing. I have shot maybe 30 shots and the taped fork wall has helped tremendously with high hand slaps.

Would be nice if its cooler tomorrow 

Pic of the taped fork wall below.










wll


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

That looks awesome I reckon that'll pack some power!


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

How do you hold your slings wll? Is the paracord in the middle some kind of lanyard?
/uba


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ubamajuba said:


> How do you hold your slings wll? Is the paracord in the middle some kind of lanyard?
> /uba


I will take pictures tomorrow and show you.

Yes, the lanyard in the middle is an very, very important part of many/all of my slings. It stops the sling from changing position once on and it of course stops the sling from coming out of your hand.. It allows for the sling to be in the same position every single time, and probably the most important thing is it keeps the sling tight against my fingers so my grip is solid., There are variations on a theme on this but it works great for me.

The sling on the grip around your wrist only stops the sling from smacking you in the face should the sling slip out of your hand..

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

1030 tube stuck in 3050 is a straight line 1030 pseudo since 1030 falls between 1632 and 1636 it might be good for 1/4 steel.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Head out to my spot, it's a nice cool morning, take a 18 yard shot at a pie tin and snack it then a shot at a piece of sheet metal, boom, than a shot at a small clay figurine in a tree and hit that too, I'm shooting pretty good this am. Have not seen any pest birds but my Raven friends are around squawking .

The Tweakers house now has a large cement base pole inside, who knows what these clowns will do with that.

It has been about a half hour and no signs of pest, the sun is starting to come up, bathing the desert floor in orange. ..... all of a sudden things come alive, I see rabbits running around, a chattering of Starlings comes whizzing by, the covey of Quail are all around the brush, babies running helter skelter, Mocking Birds are everywhere ---- wow, what just happened, and I can't get off a shot at anything as all this has happened so fast. Out of frustration I take a shot at the clay figurine I hit earlier in the tree and I smack it from about 25 yards, and the Quail that abound scurry off.

After all the shooting I have done today, only a couple of times has the rubber come back and touched me on the web of my hand or fingers, this is great, now I will do this on my other slings.

I head back to my car and as I go I fire a few shots at broken and open widows from 40ish yards and these 1/4" steel balls are zinging through. I pull out my next steel ball and its a 5/16" so I take a shot at a wooden cross bar and smack it, it was there a very little slower, I was impressed, but it had more authority when it hit.

I move on to another location and I'm shooting well there also.
Shooting at beams and post from around the 20 yard area. When I first drove up there were targets of opportunity but they got out of there fast.

Below is a pic of my Mini Cheapo with the tape elastic blocking wall,










This is a pic of how the lanyard goes around my middle and forefinger, keeping the slingshot secure.










This is a pic of a 43mm long GZK pouch that is very easy to load and keeps the ammo very, very secure ... A great pouch !










Last pic is of the small Chinese ribbon tied loop around the eye that keeps the pseudo neat and the rubber loosely positioned on the eye. Works very, very well, much better than the Cuffs I was using !










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just put a wrap of cloth tape across the forks of a couple of my Yellow Mini Cheapos. So far this simple addition has helped a lot with the OTT web hand smacking I get. I can almost not use a glove because of this.

Left Mini Cheapo has Pseudo 3050's and the right has pseudo 1636's. Both of these send "Small Ball" very quickly ;- )










I first thought these were the regular size Cheapo but they are not .. hard to tell the difference.

wll


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Ty for the explanations. This was gold for me. I have ordered some stainless steel wire slings from china to see how they feel. Im gonna move my lanyard from wrist to fingers. Thats just common sense, but i never thought about it. Tnx again.
Im falling in love with this little tube, im sure i can get my 9mm to fly around 300fps with a little tweeking. On the down side my first set of psudo broke to day. Down by the pouch a few mm away from the ribbon. Around 100 shots. But i do over stretch.
/uba


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ubamajuba said:


> Ty for the explanations. This was gold for me. I have ordered some stainless steel wire slings from china to see how they feel. Im gonna move my lanyard from wrist to fingers. Thats just common sense, but i never thought about it. Tnx again.
> Im falling in love with this little tube, im sure i can get my 9mm to fly around 300fps with a little tweeking. On the down side my first set of psudo broke to day. Down by the pouch a few mm away from the ribbon. Around 100 shots. But i do over stretch.
> /uba


I have not had one break yet, but remember most of the pulling force is on the single tube and not the looped section. That is the reason I went with 2.5" on the loop and not 3" i just thought it would be a bit to much force on the single. A much safer bet is the 2" loop like I did in the beginning, but i wanted speed over tube life.. My Jig enables me in a very short time to make up 2 or three sets and have enough for quite a few shots. I'm very much hoping for around 500 shots but at 535% elongation I don't know if that is possible.

So far nothing is slipping or have not had tube breakage, but it will happen, hence the reason I always wear glasses ... these tubes break in the wrong spot and you will lose an eye !

Remember my tube sets are for speed in a hunting situation .... If was planning on shooting target I would probably do what Ward does and go with a semi 1.5" pseudo, where you get good speed but you get a lot more shots. For me, comparing hunting and target set ups is like comparing apples and oranges !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is another pic of the small loop I have been using instead of the cuffs, today as in my other trials it has worked out well, it keeps the loop area straight with just the light friction of rubber on rubber. My pull back on the looped tubes is now always without tight spots and is always even because there is no binding like there was before. This is a pseudo 1745 tube set.










wll


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

wll said:


> Head out around 3:30 to take of few shots, have pseudo 1636 and shooting 1/4" steel on the Mini Cheapo above. They are kicking *** and I'm on target. It is also 95 deg and it is hot !!
> 
> This sling has a protective tape wall between the forks to help stop web hand slap, and it works well, so far I have been smacked only once and it was a pretty light hit.
> 
> ...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Are you selling these?? Look very nice

*Sell these, ? you mean the slingshots ?, no those are cheap Chinese wire slings that are not available in the same configuration anymore and modified a good bit by me, sorry I wish they were still available.*

*wll.*


----------

